# Fun target?



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I just saw this clip on Youtube:






Looks like it should be a way to make some fun targets. Anybody tried this?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If I could buy caps here I would do it! I might even put a little "helper" charge behind it in the form of a pinch of black powder FFFFg or FFFg for a bit more smoke and poof.

Can you imagine a country that doesn't even have cap guns?? Sheesh.

Of course I could nitrify cotton with HNO3 and put a bit of that on with glue but that's way too complicated. One could use percussion caps as well or pistol or rifle primers...neither of which I can get here either. I'm boomless. Better than duffless.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

O yes Charles, I saw it the other day.....a fun way to have a target!

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

He forgot tie mention two other ingredients . Time and patience .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: gracias !!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> If I could buy caps here I would do it! I might even put a little "helper" charge behind it in the form of a pinch of black powder FFFFg or FFFg for a bit more smoke and poof.
> 
> Can you imagine a country that doesn't even have cap guns?? Sheesh.
> 
> Of course I could nitrify cotton with HNO3 and put a bit of that on with glue but that's way too complicated. One could use percussion caps as well or pistol or rifle primers...neither of which I can get here either. I'm boomless. Better than duffless.


All it requires is safety matches ... no caps required. You do not need to add any black powder ... the setup shown in the clip gives a really good bang.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is cool.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks really fun. you can do the same with roll caps. here is my video did longtime ago... http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14809-roll-cap-shooting/


----------



## WARWGN (Nov 18, 2015)

Cool! I need to set up a walk through range with these for my boys! !

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Of course one doesn't need to add black powder, I was just suggesting it for a more spectacular result. A small white mushroom cloud at the target would amaze your friends at a cook out. A squib charge that isn't contained in anything but paper won't go boom, just a dull poof with a lot of smoke. Talking of just a pinch of it anyway, just enough to make a bit of smoke.

I don't suggest shooting blasting caps as the metal fragments into small shrapnel and no telling where it goes however a friend who had a blasting license did do this at the pistol range until we (the range officers) strongly suggested he stop (which he did to retain his membership).


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Wow, must try this. Thank you so much, Sir! I hope my fingers will survive this challenge :king:


----------



## ClockworkLemon (Nov 29, 2015)

I tried this a couple of days ago, just for a laugh. Took me a few goes to get something that went bang, and it only did it when I put the stuff on concrete and hit it with a hammer, so I don't think I got the proportions right. I think the hardest bit was scraping the stuff off the strip on the box, I ended up with bits of cardboard coming off as well the first couple of times I tried it. Given how accurate my shooting isn't at the moment, I won't be using these for targets any time soon... :lol:


----------



## chacal (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow! very nice!


----------



## sidecar_ (Jan 14, 2016)

Cool, I look forward to trying it.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

